# RaceChip RS $260 for 1.4T



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

Looking to sell my racechip RS. Adds go power to the car and makes it much for fun to drive the car. I need of money as I am headed to college. Please email me @[email protected] ASKING $260. I don't however have the instruction but the can easily be found online.


----------



## Jimi21Jam (Aug 8, 2019)

Just emailed you earlier. Thanks.


----------

